# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Người VN bị béo phì trong sáng tạo.

## Diyodira

Em nói béo phì ở đây là nó tích trữ quá nhiều chất sáng tạo đâm ra phí phạm.
Muốn làm hay hiện thực một ý tưởng nào đó thấy nhiêu khê quá, thậm chí bị khủng bố ... . VN đang rất hoang phí một tài nguyên vô hạn và siêu lợi nhuận tiềm tàng lâu đời là trí tuệ sáng tạo. 
người thì bỏ qua nước khác sx xe tăng, người thì dẹp xó trực thăng, người thì vất vả với tàu ngầm ... và còn bao nhiêu thứ phái chết trong trứng non, tạo tiền lệ không hay trong khuyến khích sáng tạo, phải chăng xuất phát từ tính đố kỵ, ích kỷ và thiếu tầm nhìn trong suy nghĩ của những người có trách nhiệm.

nước ngoài người ta quản lý tốt thật, muốn làm gì cũng được miễn không vi phạm pháp luật và tự chịu trách nhiệm với chính mình.



Muốn làm một chiếc như thế đi cho ngầu nhưng nghĩ tới thấy nản với bao nhiêu rắc rối ở sứ ta.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Mr.L, solero, Vũ Tùng

----------


## nhatson

nguồn gốc sự thịnh vượng
tư hữu
cạnh tranh tự do
công bằng

b.r

----------

Mr.L

----------


## ktshung

Còn độc quyền còn trì trệ, nó đúng trong mọi lĩnh vực

----------


## nhatson

> Còn độc quyền còn trì trệ, nó đúng trong mọi lĩnh vực


sáng chế, thương hiệu, kiểu dáng công nghiệp cụ ko cho độc quyền thì căng ah nha

Luật chống độc quyền ở Mỹ (phần cuối)  
Luật chống độc quyền ở Mỹ (phần cuối)
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman 1890
Sự phản ứng gay gắt của cộng đồng về độc quyền nổi lên trong những năm 1870 đến 1880 đã lên đến cực điểm bằng sự ra đời của Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman 1890. Nền tảng của những quy định chống độc quyền này là một bảng tóm tắt gây bất ngờ ở một vài điểm trực tiếp. Nòng cốt của đạo luật này thể hiện trong 2 điều luật:
·                                 Điều 1: “Mọi hợp đồng, việc kết hợn giữa các hình thức độc quyền hay những hình thức hay những âm mưu mà làm kiềm chế thương mại giữa các bang hoặc giữa các quốc gia thì được xem là bất hợp pháp”
·                                 Điều 2: “Mọi cá nhân mà được xem là độc quyền, hoặc nổ lực để có độc quyền, hoặc sáp nhập hoặc chung sức với bất kỳ cá nhân khác hay cộng đồng khác để có độc quyền trong bất kỳ thành phần thương mại nào giữa các bang hoặc các quốc gia sẽ được xem là mắc trọng tội” (trước đây nó là “tội nhẹ”).
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman đã cấm những ràng buộc trong thương mại (ví dụ, kết hợp giá cố định và phân chi thị trường) như trong độc quyền. Ngày này, Sở tư pháp và Ủy ban thương mại liên bang Mỹ cho rằng các cá nhân và người được ủy quyền của các bang mà bị tổn hại có thể đưa ra luật chống độc quyền thích hợp cho người vi phạm đạo luật này. Tòa án có thể kết tội những người thực hiện độc quyền, nếu cần thiết họ có thể chuyển những công ty độc quyền thành những công ty cạnh tranh. Tòa án có thể phạt tiền hay bỏ tù những người vi phạm. Hơn nữa, các bên bị thiệt hại bởi sự kết hợp và âm mưa bất hợp pháp có thể kiện ra tòa những thủ phạm này và họ có thể bồi thường gấp 3 lần thiệt hại – hướng đến khoảng tiền bồi thường gấp 3 lần thiệt hại mà họ gây ra cho bị hại.
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman dường như đã cung cấp nền tảng cho những hành động tốt của chính phủ trong việc chống lại độc quyền trong kinh doanh. Tuy nhiên, những cách hiểu nông cạn của tòa án làm giới hạn phạm vi của những hành động và tạo sự mơ hồ của bộ luật này. Nó sẽ trở nên rõ ràng hơn nếu những tuyên bố của chính phủ về quan điểm chống độc quyền rõ ràng hơn. Cộng đồng kinh doanh sẽ tìm kiếm những tuyên bố rõ ràng để biết được những gì là hợp pháp và những gì bất hợp pháp.
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Clayton năm 1914
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Clayton năm 1914 chứa đựng một số các yêu cầu được đưa ra trong Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman. Cụ thể, 4 điều khoản của đạo luật này được thiết kế với nội dung rõ ràng và sâu sắc hơn so với Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman:
Điều 2 cấp giá phân biệt khi mà sự phân biệt này là không công bằng dựa trên chi phí khác nhau và khi nó làm giảm cạnh tranh.
Điều 3 nghiêm cấm các hợp đồng ràng buộc, theo đó nhà sản xuất yêu cầu người mua mua sản phẩm của mình như là một điều kiện để có được một sản phẩm mong muốn.
Điều 7 cấm thâu tóm cổ phần của những công ty đối thủ cạnh tranh khi thu nhập ít hơn của đối thủ cạnh tranh.
Điều 8 cấm hình thành ban quản trị phối hợp – tình huống mà giám đốc của một công ty cũng là một thành viên trong ban quản trị của một công ty khác – trong một công ty lớn nơi mà những ảnh hưởng này sẽ làm giảm cạnh tranh.
Đạo luật chống độc quyền Clayton dường như sắc bén và rõ ràng hơn điều khoản chung chung trong Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman. Nó cũng tìm cách ngăn cản các kỹ thuật mà công ty có thể sử dụng để phát triển sức mạnh độc quyền và trong một ý nghĩa nào đó là giới hạn ngăn cấm. Ngược lại, Điều 2 của Đạo luật chống độc quyền Sherman hướng đến việc phá vỡ sự tồn tại của độc quyền nhiều hơn.
Đạo luật Ủy ban thương mại liên bang năm 1914
Đạo luật Ủy ban thương mại liên bang được hình thành từ 5 thành viên của Ủy ban thương mại liên bang (FTC) mà tham gia vào Liên bang trong việc chịu trách nhiệm trước Sở tư pháp về việc làm cho đạo luật chống độc quyền có hiệu lực. Đạo luật này cho phép FTC có quyền hạn trong việc kiểm ra vấn đề cạnh tranh không công bằng và xem xét yêu cầu của những công ty bị hại. Nó có thể nắm giữ những phàn nàn từ phía cộng cộng và nếu cần thiết nó có thể chấm dứt các đơn đặt hàng nếu phát hiện ra “có sự không công bằng trong cạnh tranh thương mại”.
Đạo luật Wheeler-Lea năm 1938 được sửa đổi từ Đạo luật Ủy ban thương mại liên bang mà cho phép FTC có thêm trách nhiệm trong việc xử lý “các hành động hay hành vi lừa dối trong thương mại”. Trong việc này, FTC sẽ cố gắng bảo vệ cộng đồng từ những quảng cáo sai lệch hay sự xuyên tạc về sản phẩm. Vì thế Đạo luật Ủy ban thương mại liên bang được điều chỉnh thành Đạo luật Wheeler-Lea trong đó (1) thiết lập FTC như là một trung tâm chống độc quyền độc lập và (2) xác nhận sự không công bằng và sự lừa dối của những hành động bất hợp pháp trong thương mại.
FTC đã có những hành động cứng rắn trong việc chống lại những quảng cáo mang tính chất xuyên tạc. Như trong một ví dụ gần đây, vào năm 2007 FTC phát hiện có 4 cửa hàng bán thuốc giảm cân, với tổng giá trị là 25 triệu USD, mà quảng cáo rằng đó là một sản phẩm có thể làm giảm cân nhanh và lâu dài.
Đạo luật Celler-Kefauver năm 1950
Đạo luật Celler-Kefauverđược sửa đổi từ đạo luật Clayton, trong điều 7, nghiêm cấm công ty sáp nhập với công ty cạnh tranh (và do đó ít có sự cạnh tranh) nhằm thâu tóm cổ phần của nó. Tuy nhiên, các công ty này có thể lách luật bằng cách thâu tóm các tài sản hữu hình (nhà xưởng và máy móc) của công ty cạnh tranh. Đạo luật Celler-Kefauver đã thắt chặc việc lách luật này bằng cách nghiêm cấm công ty thâu tóm tài sản hữu hình của công ty khác khi sự thâu tóm này làm giảm cạnh tranh. Bây giờ, trong điều 7 của đạo luật Clayton cũng nghiêm cấm sự sáp nhập làm giảm cạnh tranh như những gì họ cam kết.
Biên dịch: Lê Thị Khánh Ly
Nguồn:N.Gregory Mankiw, 5th edition (2008), Principles of MicroEconomics, South Western CENGAGE Learning

http://kdtqt.duytan.edu.vn/Home/Arti...o-my-phan-cuoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Khi nào chính người Việt Nam chứ không phải là Pháp Mỹ chỉ ra chính xác rằng xe 390 chứ không phải xe 384 thì cơ may Việt Nam mới phát huy hết nội lực và sánh vai với 5 châu như Bác đã dạy. Chỉ tiếc rằng cháu bác chưa ai đủ khả năng làm đúng và đủ 5 điều Bác dạy (đơn giản vậy thôi)

----------

cnclaivung, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Khi nào chính người Việt Nam chứ không phải là Pháp Mỹ chỉ ra chính xác rằng xe 390 chứ không phải xe 384 thì cơ may Việt Nam mới phát huy hết nội lực và sánh vai với 5 châu như Bác đã dạy. Chỉ tiếc rằng cháu bác chưa ai đủ khả năng làm đúng và đủ 5 điều Bác dạy (đơn giản vậy thôi)


có lí, vote 5 sao  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

Đố kị nằm trong bản tính con người, không phải chỉ có ta, tây cũng thế.

Nhiều lúc đố kị chỉ đơn giản là không thích khi người khác làm không giống mình, ghét cái mặt, ném đá cho mầy chít.

Em ví dụ : có một cụ làm máy cnc, thấy cụ ấy hàn điện,  em bẩu sao không vác máy MIG ra mà hàn ? Cụ ấy chưa mua máy Mig là em ghét  :Smile:  

Nghĩ lại mình cũng đã có cái máy hàn Mig quái nào đâu mà đi chê nguời khác.

Thấy có cụ có cái xưởng mấy trăm mét, em bẩu chuyển đê, kiếm cái nào vài ngàn mét ấy mà làm, chật chội, khó chịu quá. Nghĩ lại ngày trước xưởng bọn em có 30m vuông bọ. Đúng là chưa đỗ ông nghè đã đe hàng tổng.

Một kỷ niệm em khó quên là hồi mới đi lắp máy, một thằng cha thợ cũ chạy qua nhờ em cùng làm một lúc, thấy cách nó làm không hay, em bảo sao không làm thế này, thế kia có phải dễ hơn không ? Hắn bảo làm đi .... ừ thì mày cần tao giúp thế nào thì tao giúp vậy.

Buổi chiều hôm ấy hắn chạy qua chỗ em, bảo em rằng : tao sang để nói với mày rằng: lúc nãy mày nói đúng, cách của tao không ổn, cám ơn nhá. Thằng chả lúc ấy hơn em 20 năm tuổi nghề đấy ạ.

Thế mà bây giờ nhiều lúc nghe thợ mới có ý kiến ý cò, lắm lúc em còn khó chịu. Hừ, biết việc đi đã rồi sáng kiến sau.

Một ông chú nấu cơm trong Củ chi làm em suy nghĩ rất nhiều về phong cách làm việc Nam - Bắc, chuyện nó thế này :

Nhóm lắp máy bọn em làm trong đấy mấy tháng, thấy nhà chú ấy nấu cơm cho khu CN, em chạy sang hỏi chú nấu cho bọn cháu được không ạ ? chú ấy bảo được.

Bọn em có mấy thằng, 2 mâm là đủ. Vậy mà mỗi ngày chú ấy nấu 17 000 suất ăn cho kcn. Vâng ạ, mười bảy nghìn xuất ăn ạ, vậy mà vẫn cắt người nấu riêng cho bọn em 2 mâm. Em mà là chú ấy á, em chả nấu thêm 2 mâm làm gì. Sau này mỗi khi nhìn những việc nhỏ nhỏ, không muốn làm, em lại nhớ đến chú ấy.

Hai mâm đầy tú hụ thức ăn, bọn em ăn không hết, em nói với chú : chú nấu nhiều thức ăn quá, bỏ phí đi. Tiền bọn cháu vẫn đóng thế, ra ngoài đường ăn cũng giá vậy, mà lại chẳng ngon. Chú nấu bớt thức ăn đi cho đỡ phí. Chú ấy ậm ừ .... rồi vẫn nấu đầy hụ như cũ... Ngoài bắc á ? còn lâu nhá các bác.

Em dân bắc chính cống, vậy mà nhiều khi vẫn phải nghĩ: mấy cha miền Nam ra Bắc không giàu mới lạ  :Smile: 

Hồi em đi học, ông thày em bảo : các anh các chị sinh ra và lớn lên trong môi trường xhcn, cha mẹ ông bà cũng trong môi trường này, suy nghĩ nó thành cái nếp rồi, tôi chỉ mong lớp mình có một ai đấy dám nghĩ khác, làm cách khác là coi như tôi đã thành công.

Anh bạn từ Đức sang, xem con máy H thần thánh của lão DIY, nói với em hắn rất nể, mặc dù máy như thế này ở nước nó người ta làm từ lâu rồi. Vậy mà lắm lúc em cứ không thích khi nhìn mấy con máy khung nhôm, nó cứ yếu yếu thế nào ấy. Haizzz .... em lẩm cẩm rồi, chê bai nhiều quá  :Smile:

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, Diyodira, Gamo, jimmyli, nhatson, solero

----------


## itanium7000

Cứ chê đi các bác, VN nhiều thứ đáng chê lắm. Em chê tuốt, chê từ bản thân đến xã hội, từ thấp đến cao! Haha...

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Cứ chê đi các bác, VN nhiều thứ đáng chê lắm. Em chê tuốt, chê từ bản thân đến xã hội, từ thấp đến cao! Haha...


chê thôi ko đủ, chê xong cần kèm thêm giải pháp, rồi thử giải pháp oánh giá hiệu quả

b.r

----------

CBNN

----------


## Diyodira

Thôi cái gì chưa làm được thì nợ cái đã, còn thấy cái gì chưa được thì cũng phải nói, it ra cũng góp chút suy nghĩ cho đời.
Cụ thể như vấn nạn xe máy, ở các thành phố lớn như HN, SG sao không thấy ông Thăng  lệnh cho các xe máy phải có chức năng "dừng 3s thì tắt máy-vặn ga là chạy", ôi thôi rồi, chỉ riêng phần dừng đèn đỏ không thì một ngày đỡ được bao nhiêu là khí thải trong lòng thành phố, chức năng này là công nghệ của Honda thì phải, nó có độc quyền hay không thì em không tìm hiểu. Cái gì hay thì mình phải đón nhận, phải áp dụng ngay cho xh không thể chần chừ được, đó là cái nhạy và tâm của người lãnh đạo.
mình nghĩ cái này nên action càng sớm càng tốt, xe nào xuất xưởng sau thông tư xx thì phải có nó, xe nào trước đó thì phải có lộ trình trong thời gian càng ngắn càng tốt (nhà sx phải có giải pháp gắn thêm), sau đó em nào không có chức năng này thì dạt về hai thôn.
mấy ae thấy có hợp lý không? có khó thực hiện không?
THanks

----------


## Diyodira

> Đạo luật Celler-Kefauverđược sửa đổi từ đạo luật Clayton, trong điều 7, nghiêm cấm công ty sáp nhập với công ty cạnh tranh (và do đó ít có sự cạnh tranh) nhằm thâu tóm cổ phần của nó. 
> 
> Biên dịch: Lê Thị Khánh Ly
> Nguồn:N.Gregory Mankiw, 5th edition (2008), Principles of MicroEconomics, South Western CENGAGE Learning
> 
> http://kdtqt.duytan.edu.vn/Home/Arti...o-my-phan-cuoi



Khoái nhứt là cái này???

----------


## ktshung

Cụ Nhatson rõ ràng diễn giải sai ý em. Độc quyền trong sáng chế, công nghê là pháp luật công nhận tính tư hữu của tài sản, tài sản ở đây là chất xám và trí tuệ. Còn đôc quyền em nói ở trên khác...
Br (Em ko cho cụ độc quyền cái chữ br này ....  :Big Grin: )

----------

nhatson

----------


## cuong

tính không dính đến ba cái vụ này nhưng chắc do ngứa nghề. hôm vừa rồi nghe có tin: thanh tra ba cái vụ đóng xe buýt bằng búa và cờ lê. xem chừng công luận nghiêng về phía tố doanh nghiệp sản xuất xe. bây giờ công luận trên diễn đàn ta lại nghiêng về phía tự chế xe hehehe (hổng biết em nói đúng ý các bác không).
-đứng ở góc độ quản lý nhà nước thì thấy rằng: nước Văn lang ta do mẹ Âu cơ đẻ ra trăm trứng nở trăm con.... 50 người con lên rừng 50 con xuống biển , vì cách trở địa lý vùng miền v.v. nên các con tính khí khác nhau không biết chiều ai. đưa ra quy định quản lý chặt chẽ để phương tiện lưu thông an toàn (kể cả phương tiện bay) thì anh em kỹ thuật hổng chịu. để tràn lan không ai quản lý, dẫn đến tai nạn giao thông, hoặc có cụ quá khích nào đó chế xe tăng gắn vũ khí vào đó quậy phá lung tung, thì lại hê lên rằng: cơ quan quản lý nhà nước ở đâu ra mà không biết nó làm cái xe tăng to đùng này... 
-  đứng về góc độ cá nhân thì em khuyên nên quản lý chặt cái này, tuy nhiên hình như có cơ chế kiểm định để cho lưu thông các loại xe tự chế, (cơ chế này còn lủng củng dễ phát sinh tiêu cực thôi chứ đứng ở góc độ quản lý thì rất đúng). các bác nào máu thì cứ nghiên cứu pháp luật về lĩnh vựa này hoặc gọi điện thoại tư vấn 1080 ihihihi.
- việc gán thiết bị dừng xe tắt máy như của bác cũng tích cực em vote vụ này, khi họp tiếp xuác cử tri khu phố bác nhớ nêu ra nghen

----------

Diyodira

----------


## CKD

Cái này nếu nói đúng nói đủ thì cuối cùng là trách nhiệm anh quản lý ở đâu?
Em đồng ý là ở ta dân trí còn thấp, hiệu quả trong công tác quản lý cũng vì thế thấp theo, nên bộ máy thì to nhưng làm việc thì chẵng ra ngô ra khoai.
Cái gì không có khã năng làm thì cấm à. Như chủ đề của bác đi vô đi ra.. thì cụ thể ở đây là chiếc xe. Về lý thì muốn làm & đăng kiểm để chạy được không phải là không có cách. Chỉ là qua nhiều cửa quá không biết bác ấy chịu được không. Giờ cụ ấy đã tiêu tốn nữa cuộc đời rồi.. tới khi xin được cái giấy phép thì không biết có còn đủ sức để lái không?.

----------

cuong, Diyodira

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái này nếu nói đúng nói đủ thì cuối cùng là trách nhiệm anh quản lý ở đâu?
> Em đồng ý là ở ta dân trí còn thấp, hiệu quả trong công tác quản lý cũng vì thế thấp theo, nên bộ máy thì to nhưng làm việc thì chẵng ra ngô ra khoai.
> Cái gì không có khã năng làm thì cấm à. Như chủ đề của bác đi vô đi ra.. thì cụ thể ở đây là chiếc xe. Về lý thì muốn làm & đăng kiểm để chạy được không phải là không có cách. Chỉ là qua nhiều cửa quá không biết bác ấy chịu được không. Giờ cụ ấy đã tiêu tốn nữa cuộc đời rồi.. tới khi xin được cái giấy phép thì không biết có còn đủ sức để lái không?.


hic... nghe bác nói mà muốn khóc thật to cho số phận, trong phật pháp có nói rằng nơi mình sinh sống cũng là duyên kiếp đó, hay vậy đi cho nó an nhàn.

----------


## cuong

- vâng ý em là như bác CKD thôi , cơ chế thực thi còn nhiều yếu kém thôi chứ hệ thống pháp luật cũng đã hoàn thiện đến đó rồi, không phải chưa có quy định. 
- các bác có tin hay không thì tùy chứ riêng bản thân em thì em tin đây là thiên ý . người thường trong nhân gian không thể làm gì đâu, lịch sử phát triển các hình thái nhà nước và pháp luật cho thấy, mọi thứ phải từ từ mới hoàn thiện được (thực ra em cũng đang tu hành không bàn về chính trị , nhưng do bị bịnh nghề nghiệp các bác thông cảm cứ coi đây là yếu tố để phát triển kỹ thuật nước nhà đi)
- hôm nọ đi cùng với một đại gia nghành gỗ, đây là chỗ thâm tình nên đi xem giúp máy CNC panel saw (có lần nhờ bác CKD mà không thấy hồi âm cái vụ này) tại Trung Quốc, cùng ngành gỗ mà đi xem máy giúp thì em nghĩ em cũng khùng thiệt có điều tu rồi mà nó hỏi có biết máy đó không , hổng lẽ trả lời là không, hihihih. Em ra sức bảo rằng anh em trong nước mình có thể chế tạo được nhưng Đại gia đó thẳng thừng phản biện rằng: "không thể, vì phần cơ khí rất khó làm nếu làm được chư Hồng Ký đã làm rồi". tức quá nhưng tu hành mà , nóng giận cũng không được huhuhuh. em nói rất từ tốn rằng: "do anh em trong nước thiếu vốn đầu tư và như cầu chưa thực sự có nhiều nên chưa có người làm chứ kỳ thực máy CNC router trong nước đã làm rất nhiều rồi. đại gia này vẫn không tin.
khi nói ra điều này kỳ thực em muốn nêu ra một thực trạng rằng đại gia có vốn trong nước cũng chưa thực sự coi trọng nguồn lực trong nước, đó là cá nhân (hay nói chính xác là người có khả năng đầu tư ngành chế tạo máy ) thôi thì các bác cứ nghĩ đi quan chức thì họ sẽ càng không sâu sát hơn. 
- nên thồi có được hợp đồng nào thì mình lặng lẽ mời nhau hợp tác , đừng kêu to lên không khéo lộ hết hihihih

----------


## CKD

Cụ cuong là ai ta? Nói như thể quen nhau lâu lắm rồi ấy. Thất lễ quá nhưng quả thật là không nhớ. Cụ nhắc cho em vài kỹ niệm với.

----------


## cuong

em gởi thư cho bác về lập trình máy cnc panel saw đó coi lại thư đi cha, đắt show quá àh , mà bữa nay người ta mua rồi có điều qua trung quốc thấy nó dùng đồ dỏm không à chắc vài bữa cũng qua sửa thôi, hihih

----------


## nhatson

> - vâng ý em là như bác CKD thôi , cơ chế thực thi còn nhiều yếu kém thôi chứ hệ thống pháp luật cũng đã hoàn thiện đến đó rồi, không phải chưa có quy định. 
> - các bác có tin hay không thì tùy chứ riêng bản thân em thì em tin đây là thiên ý . người thường trong nhân gian không thể làm gì đâu, lịch sử phát triển các hình thái nhà nước và pháp luật cho thấy, mọi thứ phải từ từ mới hoàn thiện được (thực ra em cũng đang tu hành không bàn về chính trị , nhưng do bị bịnh nghề nghiệp các bác thông cảm cứ coi đây là yếu tố để phát triển kỹ thuật nước nhà đi)
> - hôm nọ đi cùng với một đại gia nghành gỗ, đây là chỗ thâm tình nên đi xem giúp máy CNC panel saw (có lần nhờ bác CKD mà không thấy hồi âm cái vụ này) tại Trung Quốc, cùng ngành gỗ mà đi xem máy giúp thì em nghĩ em cũng khùng thiệt có điều tu rồi mà nó hỏi có biết máy đó không , hổng lẽ trả lời là không, hihihih. Em ra sức bảo rằng anh em trong nước mình có thể chế tạo được nhưng Đại gia đó thẳng thừng phản biện rằng: "không thể, vì phần cơ khí rất khó làm nếu làm được chư Hồng Ký đã làm rồi". tức quá nhưng tu hành mà , nóng giận cũng không được huhuhuh. em nói rất từ tốn rằng: "do anh em trong nước thiếu vốn đầu tư và như cầu chưa thực sự có nhiều nên chưa có người làm chứ kỳ thực máy CNC router trong nước đã làm rất nhiều rồi. đại gia này vẫn không tin.
> khi nói ra điều này kỳ thực em muốn nêu ra một thực trạng rằng đại gia có vốn trong nước cũng chưa thực sự coi trọng nguồn lực trong nước, đó là cá nhân (hay nói chính xác là người có khả năng đầu tư ngành chế tạo máy ) thôi thì các bác cứ nghĩ đi quan chức thì họ sẽ càng không sâu sát hơn. 
> - nên thồi có được hợp đồng nào thì mình lặng lẽ mời nhau hợp tác , đừng kêu to lên không khéo lộ hết hihihih


DOANH NHÂN, người ta ko chờ được dâu, tiền lãi suất ngân hàng nó chạy hàng ngày, bung ra chơi luôn kiếm tiền trả lãi, ở đó mà đầu với chả tư cho cơ khí nước nhà  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

cuong

----------


## cuong

ke ke ke em cũng hiểu, ngày xưa lúc vợ mình làm giám đốc tài chính bên đó nghe nói tiền lãi suất 1 ngày phải trả cả tỷ đồng, nghe xong em muốn làm thường dân luôn. nhưng mà nếu anh này chịu đầu tư thì các bác có hùn công với em không hihihi, thôi không nói trước được. chúc các bác có hợp đồng dài dài trước là nuôi thân sau là nuôi chí lớn, thật ra diễn đàn ta theo em biết cũng nhiều đại gia ẩn dật lắm à!

----------


## nhatson

> ke ke ke em cũng hiểu, ngày xưa lúc vợ mình làm giám đốc tài chính bên đó nghe nói tiền lãi suất 1 ngày phải trả cả tỷ đồng, nghe xong em muốn làm thường dân luôn. nhưng mà nếu anh này chịu đầu tư thì các bác có hùn công với em không hihihi, thôi không nói trước được. chúc các bác có hợp đồng dài dài trước là nuôi thân sau là nuôi chí lớn, thật ra diễn đàn ta theo em biết cũng nhiều đại gia ẩn dật lắm à!


do hệ thống ngân hàng làm lũng đoạn tài chính, mới sih ra cái thị trường chứng khoán để huy động vốn , ko cần phải vay ngân hàng đoá cụ

----------

cuong

----------


## Tuấn

Các bác ơi cho em hỏi ké một tí với ạ, em vốn không có, trình độ cũng không, nhan sắc em thì cũng chẳng hơn ai ạ, bi chừ em muốn kinh doanh mà chưa tìm được ngành nghề nào phù hợp. Các bác biết ngành nào cần ít vốn, không có rủi ro mà lại kiếm được nhiều xiền thì bày cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn

----------


## nhatson

> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi ké một tí với ạ, em vốn không có, trình độ cũng không, nhan sắc em thì cũng chẳng hơn ai ạ, bi chừ em muốn kinh doanh mà chưa tìm được ngành nghề nào phù hợp. Các bác biết ngành nào cần ít vốn, không có rủi ro mà lại kiếm được nhiều xiền thì bày cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn


dễ thôi, trường hợp cụ có rất rất nhiều tiền cụ sẽ đạt được cái level cụ muốn  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi ké một tí với ạ, em vốn không có, trình độ cũng không, nhan sắc em thì cũng chẳng hơn ai ạ, bi chừ em muốn kinh doanh mà chưa tìm được ngành nghề nào phù hợp. Các bác biết ngành nào cần ít vốn, không có rủi ro mà lại kiếm được nhiều xiền thì bày cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn


các cụ đã dạy cái  răng cái tóc là góc con người nên ....
em se đi bán thuốc mọc tóc dạo  :Big Grin:   (nói nhỏ em có bài thuốc mọc tóc bí truyền bác ạ  :Big Grin: ), vưa được đi du lịch vừa có tiền ,

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> các cụ đã dạy cái  răng cái tóc là góc con người nên ....
> em se đi bán thuốc mọc tóc dạo   (nói nhỏ em có bài thuốc mọc tóc bí truyền bác ạ ), vưa được đi du lịch vừa có tiền ,


chuyện củ làm em nhớ tới buổi nói chuyện của bill gate ở ted talk
ngày nay quý ông giàu có bị hói quan trọng hơn vài triệu người chết vì sốt rét hàng năm  :Frown:

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## biết tuốt

cnc là cái chìa khóa để sáng tạo , bác thiết kế ra cái gì mà k có cnc để cắt thì hơi mệt , có cnc làm được ká nhiều thứ bác thớt nhể  :Wink:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CNC24H.COM

> Các bác ơi cho em hỏi ké một tí với ạ, em vốn không có, trình độ cũng không, nhan sắc em thì cũng chẳng hơn ai ạ, bi chừ em muốn kinh doanh mà chưa tìm được ngành nghề nào phù hợp. Các bác biết ngành nào cần ít vốn, không có rủi ro mà lại kiếm được nhiều xiền thì bày cho em với ạ. Em cám ơn


Đây là câu hỏi của rất nhiều người. Không rõ bác ở Bắc hay Nam, chứ ở Bắc với nhan sắc cũng chẳng hơn ai thì làm luôn một gánh bún đậu mắm tôm kèm trà đá đi bán ở các cổng trường đại học là hợp lý nhất, cần ít vốn, ít rủi ro mà kiếm được nhiều tiền.
Bác làm e nhớ đến một câu hỏi của một e gái: e có số đo 3 vòng là 90-60-90, với số đo 3 vòng đó thì làm thế nào để muối dưa ngon. Kể ra đây để mọi người vui chút cho đỡ căng thẳng thui.

----------


## Diyodira

*MỘT CTY TƯ NHÂN Ở MỸ ĐÓNG TÀU TUẦN TRA CAO TỐC CHO VN*


http://tinnong.thanhnien.com.vn/x-fi...nam-53738.html


Ba cái trò vớ vẫn này sao lại phải Mỹ mà không là VN, tàu bé tẹo rộng vài m hà, tui có ông bạn dạy trong trường hàng hải TPHCM chuyên bên thiết kế vỏ tàu, ổng toàn tham gia thiết kế du thuyền cho tụi nuớc ngoài mà, VN đâu thiếu nhân tài và chất xám, thậm chí còn "béo phì" ra đó vì không cho nó xì ra.
thật sự nghĩ lại cũng giật mình! Vâng, nhân tài nhiều nhiều lắm nhưng đi đâu hay ở ẩn hết chăng?????????????? 

buồn.......

----------


## CKD

Ở quanh HCM,.. có nhiều nhà máy chuyên đóng du thuyền triệu usd cho nước ngoài, du thuyền vỏ gỗ, nhôm, composit đều có.
Vụ này thì em chẵng biết thế nào.. chứ vỏ gỗ & composit được đóng ở VN không phải vì nước ngoài không làm được. Mà vì ở bên đó.. nó ô nhiểm môi trường, nên nếu làm thì phải đóng phí môi trường rất cao, giá thành tăng.
Còn vụ tàu tuần tra.. chắc do ràng buộc từ gói tài trợ. Người ta tài trợ nên ràng buộc phải sử dụng nhà thầu của người ta. Mà thầu mỹ thì em cũng chẵng lo.
Còn chị na cho mình vay tiền thôi, mà ràng buộc sử dụng thầu của chị na. Trong năm nay thì thầu của chị na đã gây tai nạn cho bao người việt rồi, chưa biết chất lượng công trình sẽ đi về đâu. Vụ này thì không biết nên cười hay nên khóc.

Anh em Hà Lội mai mốt được đi tàu điện rồi, sướng nhé  :Smile:

----------

Diyodira

----------


## nhatson

> các cụ đã dạy cái  răng cái tóc là góc con người nên ....
> em se đi bán thuốc mọc tóc dạo   (nói nhỏ em có bài thuốc mọc tóc bí truyền bác ạ ), vưa được đi du lịch vừa có tiền ,


máy công cụ điều khiển bằng cumputor mà lị

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## Diyodira

> Ở quanh HCM,.. có nhiều nhà máy chuyên đóng du thuyền triệu usd cho nước ngoài, du thuyền vỏ gỗ, nhôm, composit đều có.
> Vụ này thì em chẵng biết thế nào.. chứ vỏ gỗ & composit được đóng ở VN không phải vì nước ngoài không làm được. Mà vì ở bên đó.. nó ô nhiểm môi trường, nên nếu làm thì phải đóng phí môi trường rất cao, giá thành tăng.
> Còn vụ tàu tuần tra.. chắc do ràng buộc từ gói tài trợ. Người ta tài trợ nên ràng buộc phải sử dụng nhà thầu của người ta. Mà thầu mỹ thì em cũng chẵng lo.
> Còn chị na cho mình vay tiền thôi, mà ràng buộc sử dụng thầu của chị na. Trong năm nay thì thầu của chị na đã gây tai nạn cho bao người việt rồi, chưa biết chất lượng công trình sẽ đi về đâu. Vụ này thì không biết nên cười hay nên khóc.
> 
> Anh em Hà Lội mai mốt được đi tàu điện rồi, sướng nhé


Vậy là tài trợ tàu chắc cú hơn tiền, tụi mẽo hiểu VN mình ghê ha.

Đi tàu TQ mình khg khoái, thấy ác cảm thật.
Trong nam đi tàu Japan xướng, chậm mà chắc  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Ngày xưa, theo như những gì được học thì ... rất tệ....

Nào là TD Pháp cho dân ta uống rượu cồn và "tinh thần thể dục" (Nguyễn Công Hoan) ... đầu độc về sức khỏe và ru ngủ thanh niên quên đi tinh thần yêu nước ...

Nào là ĐQ Mỹ đưa hàng xa xỉ phẩm, hàng tiêu thụ, các thói ăn chơi ... vào miền Nam VN để biến Nam VN thành một nước lệ thuộc, mất tự chủ, như một nước chư hầu pải quyết theo sách lược của Mẽo...

Ngày nay, thấy cũng vậy thôi... kèm theo một câu từ chối trách nhiệm là " đừng chết vì thiếu hiểu biết"!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Lenamhai

Thôi mất thời gian nói nhiều mấy cái loại GSTS học thì nhiều mà trong đầu toàn sh**t 
Ae ai co ý tưởng gì thì cứ lặng lẽ mà làm, khi thành công tư khắc sẽ có người tìm đến

----------


## Gamo

Phải biết quăng bom cỡ bác Quảng nữa bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ngày xưa, theo như những gì được học thì ... rất tệ....
> 
> Nào là TD Pháp cho dân ta uống rượu cồn và "tinh thần thể dục" (Nguyễn Công Hoan) ... đầu độc về sức khỏe và ru ngủ thanh niên quên đi tinh thần yêu nước ...
> 
> Nào là ĐQ Mỹ đưa hàng xa xỉ phẩm, hàng tiêu thụ, các thói ăn chơi ... vào miền Nam VN để biến Nam VN thành một nước lệ thuộc, mất tự chủ, như một nước chư hầu pải quyết theo sách lược của Mẽo...
> 
> Ngày nay, thấy cũng vậy thôi... kèm theo một câu từ chối trách nhiệm là " đừng chết vì thiếu hiểu biết"!


Sao bác biết chính xác hay vậy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Bài này hay quá, em cóp về up lên các bác đọc chơi : https://www.facebook.com/GemslightCE...type=1&fref=nf

Nguyễn Minh Ngọc
Gần 178.000 thạc sỹ, cử nhân thất nghiệp. 

Hôm nay tôi sẽ chửi một bữa cho đã. Ai không thích nghe chửi thề thì vui lòng không nên đọc. 

Tôi xin lỗi các ông bà đang thất nghiệp và cầm cái tấm bằng thạc sỹ, cử nhân. Tốt nhất hãy xem lại bản thân. Đừng có mà đổ tại xã hội, đổ tại nền giáo dục, đổ tại xuất thân nghèo khó. 

Tôi nói thẳng ra như sau: nền giáo dục mà kém thì đầu ra sẽ phải thất nghiệp hết chứ không thể chỉ riêng ông bà. Đừng có nghĩ người khác may mắn với quan hệ này nọ. Bao con người đi lên từ bàn tay trắng, họ không phải siêu nhân mà họ chỉ cần siêng năng và chẳng quản ngại khó khăn và nỗ lực cung đi giá trị. 

Xã hội này không ai phải có trách nhiệm với ông bà cả. Đừng có ỉ lại và nghĩ rằng xã hội phải giúp đỡ ông bà. Đừng có mơ trông chờ vào người khác khi chính bản thân lười nhác, không có trách nhiệm với chính mình. 

Còn kiến thức thì vứt cái tư duy ông cử nhân, bà thạc sỹ đi. Tôi nói cho mà biết, học xong trường đại học là chỉ đủ cho các ông bà thò được đầu lên khỏi mặt đất thôi, còn hít bụi còn chán, chưa phải đã được đứng lên mà đi hiên ngang đâu. Các ông các bà vẫn đang rơi vào trạng thái: "không biết mình đang không biết cái gì" đấy. Và thường trạng thái này là ông bà cứ ngỡ rằng: ông bà đang biết tuốt. Thế giới đang vận động điên đảo lắm ông bà ạ. Nói toẹt ra người ta đang kiếm tiền như nào chắc đếch gì ông bà đã hiểu chứ đừng nói làm được hay không. 

Các ông bà đi làm thì kỹ năng không có, giá trị thấp nhưng lại đòi hỏi như bố mẹ thiên hạ ý, công việc phải nhàn hạ, lương cao, tương lai, ổn định. Người ta làm kinh doanh chứ cho phải mở doanh trại từ thiện đâu. 

Xin lỗi chứ các nhà tuyển dụng buốt hết đầu, nát hết óc vì những vĩ nhân thất nghiệp không màng việc chẳng cao sang. 

Ông bà nào đi làm việc tay chân thì y rằng: Cứ hễ hỏi đang làm gì thì lại trả lời thanh cao là đang đi làm tạm thời thôi. Chờ chỗ này chỗ kia ngon. Không muốn gắn bó thì tốt nhất đừng xin việc tạm bợ, hãy thương những nhà tuyển dụng, nhà kinh doanh tý, xin các ông bà đấy. 

Thế giới này không có chỗ đứng cho những kẻ lười biếng mà còn bảo thủ. Chỉ có một cách duy nhất được lười biếng đó là ông bà phải thật thông minh và hiểu biết sâu rộng. Còn nếu chưa thì tốt nhất hãy biết mà lao vào làm việc. 

Những người tàn tật, chất độc màu da cam họ còn phải dựng rạp làm xiếc, hát rong để tạo ra giá trị cho xã hội. Họ tàn tật cơ thể nhưng tư duy và suy nghĩ họ không tàn tật. 

Tôi khẳng định luôn với sự bùng nổ về công nghệ thì những thứ nhàng nhàng như các ông bà làm được sắp chuyển sang phần mềm hết rồi. Các nhà kinh doanh khổ sở vì ông bà nhiều thì họ ắt tìm máy móc và phần mềm thay thế. Dù sao phần mềm nó làm việc và không biết kêu ca. Và thực sự nó khiến những nhà kinh doanh nhẹ đầu.

Hãy xem lại chính mình đi. Nếu ngày hôm nay mà ông bà vẫn đang ngồi chờ mong xã hội cưu mang cho ông bà một công việc thì thực sự ông bà chẳng khác gì một kẻ tàn tật về tư duy và suy nghĩ. 

Đừng có mà chờ nữa, đừng có mà mong nữa, chẳng thằng điên nào cần ông bà đâu cho đến khi họ thấy có lợi từ ông bà. Và một cục thịt ngồi một chỗ hoặc luôn nghĩ rằng công việc tạm bợ thì chẳng thằng nào nó ngửi nổi. 

Đứng dậy, đi đi, chứng minh cho mọi người rằng ông bà không hề tàn tật. Nếu thích thì vứt mẹ cái bằng đi và lao ra làm việc. Làm như một con trâu ngu đần cũng được miễn là chăm chỉ. Thế giới bên ngoài không phụ công ông bà đâu. 

Quên mẹ cái bằng đi vì chắc đếch gì nó đã giúp ông bà kiếm được nhiều tiền. Quên cái suy nghĩ rằng làm không đúng ngành học là phí phạm đi vì thực chất các ông bà có đúng ngành cũng chưa là cái quái gì cả. 

Sống và làm điều đam mê và thích thú đi. Và đã làm thì ra làm, dồn hết tâm hết sức mà làm cho ra môn ra khoai. Trên đời này không có cái việc gì mà không kiếm ra tiền cả. 

Biết nấu ăn thì hãy nấu cho ngon, nấu cả ngày, nấu cả đêm, đọc sách nấu ăn, nấu thật nhiều để rồi một ngày khách sạn 5 sao cũng phải tìm đến ông bà. 

Biết đá bóng thì hãy đá đi, đá cho giỏi vào, đá ngày, đá đêm, đá đến khi nào cơ bắp vỡ hết mẹ nó ra. Đá đến khi tuyển quốc gia phải mời ông bà vào. 

Biết bưng bê nhà hàng thì bưng đi, bưng giỏi vào, bưng bằng 3 ngón tay thôi, học cách vừa bưng vừa lắc đi, học cách bưng đi cầu thang bộ đi. Để nhà hàng 5 sao phải săn đón ông bà và rước như rước người nổi tiếng. 

Biết về máy tính thì kiếm tiền online đi. Click vào link cũng kiếm được tiền, tải file lên cho người ta down cũng kiếm được tiền, up video YouTube cũng kiếm được tiền, mạng xã hội cũng kiếm được tiền. Làm đi, ăn ngủ với nó, đừng có mà đứng núi này trông núi nọ. Làm đến khi cả mớ tiền đổ về cho xã hội nể ông bà đi. 2 năm, 3 năm cũng phải gắn bó, trời không phụ người đâu. 

Nếu được sinh ra lành lặn, được ăn học để nhoi lên khỏi mặt đất là ông bà đã hơn bao người. Nhưng đừng nghĩ đó là đích đến mà hãy tỉnh táo đi đây mới chỉ là bắt đầu. Đây mới là vạch xuất phát. Vứt mẹ cái giải huyện, giải tỉnh, Olympic hay gì đó trong quá khứ đi. Xã hội cần giá trị không cần mấy thứ quá khứ rẻ rách đó. 

Đứng mẹ lên đi. Ngồi đó mà tự hào mẹ gì khi nằm trong dân số 178.000 người kia. 

Không ai cho ông bà việc thì đứng ra mà cho thằng khác việc. Làm sao phải sợ thằng nào. Đéo có Luật pháp nào cấm ông bà trở nên tài giỏi. 

Tôi chưa thấy ai chăm chỉ mà thất nghiệp cả. Có luật tử hình những kẻ lười biếng thì chắc chắn nền kinh tế khỏi lo thất nghiệp. 

Còn chưa thức tỉnh, còn đổ lỗi cho bên ngoài mà vẫn chưa biết cội nguồn là TẠI BẢN THÂN thì xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng. Bye

----------

CKD, Diyodira, vandiep1995

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ Nguyễn Minh Ngọc viết đoạn học bưng bê là em xuýt phì cười. Nhớ hồi đám cưới con em gái, tổ chức ở một khách sạn khá sang. Trong đám cưới mấy người chạy bàn bưng bê chậm quá, bàn này bàn kia khách gọi thêm bia bọt phải chờ ... em làm luôn. Cũng comple, cà vạt như ai, dưng mà so với đám dân ăn lương chuyên nghiệp kia em bê pờ rồ hơn nhiều.

Thiên hạ có cái kiểu bưng khay bằng 2 tay, dở ẹc, kiểu này chỉ có ở VN, nhìn dáng đi tội nghiệp lắm, lưng khòng khòng, đi đứng thì lề mề. Trước đó em có cày thêm buổi tối ở một nhà hàng Ý được mấy năm, bọn em chỉ bê bằng một tay, không có khay, 3-4 đĩa thức ăn cũng chỉ bằng 1 tay thôi. Tay kia vung vẩy chi đó, đi như vậy lưng mới thẳng được. Lúc đặt đĩa thức ăn xuống mới không có vẻ khúm núm. Mình là người phục vụ, chăm sóc khách hàng chứ không phải hầu hạ. 2 cái này rất gần nhau nhưng khác nhau cũng rất xa ạ.

Khách đến dự túm bà già em hỏi : sao khách sạn này hôm nay có thêm người nước ngoài chạy bàn à ? bà già em phì cười bảo: thằng Tuấn chứ ai đâu. 

Để ý thấy chỉ một việc nhỏ là cách bưng bê thôi, khác một tẹo cũng là khác khá xa rồi.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Hôm nào vào nam cụ bê thi với em. Em chưa đi nước ngoài, cũng bê 1 tay như ai. Thường thì chỉ chơi được 3 đĩa. Còn giờ có thêm lớp giấy bóng kiếng đậy lên thì đồ khô chắc em bê được nhiều hơn. Tay kia thì free, nếu cần chắc xách theo được 3-4 chai bia ạ.

----------

Gamo, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

chửi dữ vậy ta? từ lúc tốt nghiệp tới giờ có hợp đồng hay khai báo nhà nước là em có việc làm đâu , vậy em là 1 trong 178000 thằng thất nghiệp á , thảm quá .

Mai đi xin cái giấy phép mở doanh nghiệp làm giám đốc chứ chúng nó chửi nhục quá !!!! mai mốt vào đây nhớ chỉ em vài tuyệt chiêu bưng bê nhé ,biết đâu làm thêm buổi tối trong quán nhậu.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nào vào nam cụ bê thi với em. Em chưa đi nước ngoài, cũng bê 1 tay như ai. Thường thì chỉ chơi được 3 đĩa. Còn giờ có thêm lớp giấy bóng kiếng đậy lên thì đồ khô chắc em bê được nhiều hơn. Tay kia thì free, nếu cần chắc xách theo được 3-4 chai bia ạ.


Bác làm em liên tưởng đến đĩa cá kèo, con gà luộc với mấy chai bia .... chẹp chẹp ... thèm quá  :Smile: 

À mà không biết lão Nam CNC với lão Gamo có biết cách bắt cá kèo không hả bác ? chặc chậc chậc, iem là iem chụp cực giỏi đấy bác ạ. Để hôm nào vào em chỉ cách chụp cá kèo cho mấy lão kia lác mắt chơi  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Cá kèo trước giờ em toàn chơi chiêu búng tay là dính hà bác. Đủ để nấu lẫu, chiên, nướng vô tư. Nếu bác thích, vào đây em dắt bác đi bắt cá kèo.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> Cá kèo trước giờ em toàn chơi chiêu búng tay là dính hà bác. Đủ để nấu lẫu, chiên, nướng vô tư. Nếu bác thích, vào đây em dắt bác đi bắt cá kèo.



Cụ này chém còn hơn cả em, em chụp cả ngày còn chưa bắt được con nào, cụ búng tay kiểu gì vậy ? Đừng bảo em là cụ dẫn em ra quán rồi búng tay gọi nồi lẩu nha  :Smile:

----------


## reqgamezq

nước ta là nước xã hội chủ nghĩa, ko phải nước tư bản như nó đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Xhcn & tư bản khác nhau chỗ nào vậy bác?

----------

